# how do you disarm alarm in 1994 Pathfinder XE



## laynef (Nov 30, 2005)

hi, i have a 1994 nissan pathfinder xe, v6. i am having a serious problem with the car alarm, it apparently goes off at night and wakes people up and they complain. well yesterday, they towed it out of the lot, and i had to pay an outrageous amount to get it out ($245.00) from the towing company. i can't afford to be paying this everytime the stupid alarm goes off. the problem is that when i lock the doors, using the power locks, eventually the alarm will go off. now i had tried not locking the doors, and that seemed to work for a few months, but the apartment manager said there were still complaints so i'm not 100% sure if that worked, i'm guessing not. all i want to do is disable the alarm so it can never go off, i'd rather have no alarm than a malfunctioning one. i have checked the switch to the alarm, and it is always in the "off" position. i have no clue why it randomly does this. it sits right outside of my office for 8-10 hours a day, and i never hear it going off. i periodically check it outside to see if i hear it when i'm home, and i never hear it, but apparently it does or else they wouldn't of towed it. can anyone give me suggestions on how to disarm this? the nissan dealer wants $90 an hour to look into it, and they have no answers. i asked them if they could just cut the power to the alarm, but they said that may affect the power doorlocks. i have heard that there is a sensor in the hood, that if it is not adjusted tightly may cause it to go off because the hood when its cold shrinks slightly? i don't agree with this being the problem though, because i bought it in the summer and still had this problem. i had thought about pulling the horn relay switch, and then taking it to a mechanic to find the "chirping" box from the alarm and have them cut the power to it. any help would be greatly appreciated.
thanks.


----------



## Xeno (Oct 5, 2005)

Cut the horn wire (or disconnect it) and or the alarm "speaker". That is the quickest and easiest way. It will be about a 5 min job. 
Is this the orginal alarm or an added alarm system. If it was added, then it's removal should be easy. BTW the orginal alarm only works off battery voltage drop (I beleive). This is caused by the dome light coming on. Or maybe in your case, a short circut.


----------



## laynef (Nov 30, 2005)

Xeno said:


> Cut the horn wire (or disconnect it) and or the alarm "speaker". That is the quickest and easiest way. It will be about a 5 min job.
> Is this the orginal alarm or an added alarm system. If it was added, then it's removal should be easy. BTW the orginal alarm only works off battery voltage drop (I beleive). This is caused by the dome light coming on. Or maybe in your case, a short circut.


it is a factory alarm system, no after market. i have no idea where the alarm speaker is. i pulled the fuse to the horn, but i'm not 100% sure that will disable it, can the alarm over-ride this?


----------



## Xeno (Oct 5, 2005)

Hit the panic button, it uses the same "alarm". Most orginal alarms use the horn for its audio.


----------



## Kip Dynamite (Sep 18, 2005)

*Alarm Problems*

I have also been having problems. With door locks and intermittent "NON-Starts" which I am suspecting is also alarm related. There was a post on here a couple month back about disconnecting the alarm and they made it sound very easy by reaching under the dash and knowing which of the wires under the steering column to disconnect. I looked and could not match up the description of wires to the ones under my dash. So I gave up. II have only had the random alarm going of but I still like to disable it anyway to fix other problems.


----------

